# Hobby 750 FMS 2002 Motorhome - Gas Isolators



## raygee (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi can anyone help me find the gas isolator taps in my 2002 Hobby 750FMS. Looked everywhere even under the kitchen sink! without success. Only place we've not looked is behind the fridge. Any assistance would be much appreciated. Many thanks Ray


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My 2000 Hobby 750 they are in the cupboard below the fridge.

Ray.


----------



## raygee (Mar 14, 2013)

*Gas Isolators Hobby 750*

Thanks for that but sadly they are not there.

Ray


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Somebody has nicked em.

With my two gas bottles in an outside locker beneath the dinette table, it's a logical place below the fridge before splitting off to the hob, boiler and fridge.
Must be round there somewhere Ray.

Ray.


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

In my 2006 Hobby 750 the gas isolators are behind what looks like a blanked off drawer under the counter top and beside the cutlery drawer. You just press on it and it springs open. 
When I was buying it the dealership staff had a job finding it.
Ian


----------



## raygee (Mar 14, 2013)

Many thanks  They are crafty these Germans LOL Pushed the false draw front and hey presto the isolator appear


----------

